# Kai Glover / Sepko / SJWsnoke



## Judge Holden (Oct 15, 2016)

Here for completions sake is a perennial hanger-on of bigger RatKings who I keep on seeing pop up on twitter. Sepko/SJWsnoke. Like many autists he jumped on the GG bandwagon to chimp out on twitter for attention and validation. 

His chief hobbies are

1) Throwing tantrums over designated anti gaynalgape enemies like Ian Miles Cheong and Mombot (the lady at the centre of the whole attempted doxing thing a while back)


Spoiler




























2) spamming selfies of his creeper face and babbling about how sexy he is


Spoiler


























Like srsly. Read through a chunk of his TL and this is literally all he does. Throw tantrums over the enemy of the day and post selfies at people who laugh at him.

He is also a furry artist who hosts a podcast called "furballd". Here is an example of his....art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than this he is just a general "MUHRASSMENT!!! MUHATE GROUP! MUHCISTRAIGHTPATRIACHY!" tard, nothing special in terms of lolcows or ratkings but still enough of a ratking sped to have a thread here for when he does something stupid or is exposed as another sex predator. Any bored doxers lookin for a project feel free to investigate. Here is a starting point to dig.

https://www.reddit.com/user/Sepko/submitted/?sort=top
http://r-sepko.deviantart.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Furballd/
https://twitter.com/SJWsnoke/


----------



## breadandcircuses (Oct 15, 2016)

When did they hop on the aGG train?

In 2016? I mean, it's the current year. Do people other then aGG talk about it?


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 15, 2016)

At least he's not claiming to be trans.


----------



## Android raptor (Oct 15, 2016)

I love the irony of a SJW naming themselves after a character widely compared to a child predator. Nyberg and Rapp would be proud.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Oct 15, 2016)

What is with these people and mental illness? Every time I see these people they always complain about how we shouldn't blame mental illness for things like shootings. I think there is a pretty strong correlation between mental illness and school shooters.

But enough mental illness sperging, there is so much salt coming from this guy. Salt over his buddies being revealed to be harassers which is something they supposedly were against. Also why is he still salty over a dead hashtag?


----------



## Ol' Puss (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh....this cocksucker....all I can say is he deserves this thread.  He's a creepy fuck.


----------



## zedkissed60 (Oct 15, 2016)

His name is Kai Glover. He lives about forty kilometers from downtown Brisbane.

Edit:
DOB January 17, 1991

Edit 2:
273 Mt Brisbane Road
Mount Pleasant QLD 4521
(07) 3425 1272


----------



## Ol' Puss (Oct 15, 2016)

Judge Holden said:


> Here for completions sake is a perennial hanger-on of bigger RatKings who I keep on seeing pop up on twitter. Sepko/SJWsnoke. Like many autists he jumped on the GG bandwagon to chimp out on twitter for attention and validation.
> 
> His chief hobbies are
> 
> ...




His personal Facebook (it's about 90% full of selfies)
https://www.facebook.com/sepko171



breadandcircuses said:


> When did they hop on the aGG train?
> 
> In 2016? I mean, it's the current year. Do people other then aGG talk about it?



Since near the beginning.  Very late 2014 to early 2015 to my knowledge.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 17, 2016)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ol' Puss (Oct 17, 2016)

Sperg.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Oct 17, 2016)

trombonista said:


> At least he's not claiming to be trans.



At least not yet, but he speaks an awful lot *for* trans people; and if he talks with them, instead of about them, they´re not the right kind of trannies. This is one funny dude aka a complete waste of oxygen.

Falls for a satire account, gets laughed at and the salt flows freely.

http://archive.md/Tu4nc

Spergs about GG, a trans woman who identifies with GG jumps in, but our new friend doesn´t want to have any of it lol

http://archive.md/DwEFl

I just looked briefly over his mentions, but his dude simply never stops. He doesn´t have an inch of self-awareness or common sense in his bones. I start to like him already.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## CervixHammer (Nov 12, 2016)

Perverted Cat said:


> His personal Facebook (it's about 90% full of selfies)
> https://www.facebook.com/sepko171



>male
>shitload of selfies

future Elliot Rodger, calling it now.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Kai / Snoke has joined in on the salt about Milo Yingyapopulous getting a book deal



 

He has a bizarre fixation on Ian Cheong, much like other Cis Male Rat King, David Gallant.



 

And finally, he retweets Colby "Ghazi is my life" Klaus.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 24, 2017)

Turns out this cunt is related to that dumb motherfucker Destiny


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 16, 2017)

I wonder what happened here.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Apr 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 206029
> I wonder what happened here.


Last I saw of Snoke was him getting into a flame war with Scrumpmonkey.  Then I think Snoke started using a blockbot.  
https://twitter.com/El_Scrumpo/status/853227654065115136


----------



## RogerWilcoTheFool (May 4, 2017)

Lots of new drama here. All nearly within the span of a day!



Spoiler





 

 

 







Spoiler





 

 

 







Spoiler





 

 

 







Spoiler





 

 







Spoiler





 

 

 







Spoiler: Since this wasn't brought up in the thread


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

He's still stalking Mombot





Cow crossover


----------

